# Breaking up with the girlfriend



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

F*cking shit or what? She wanted the whole commitment bit and I didn't so she's done one. Don't blame her at all.

Have done 2 weeks of moping around feeling sorry for myself.

What next? I've already done the drinking myself stupid bit and can't be arsed going after anyone else (yet). Come to think of it, I reckon I'm normally happiest when I'm on my own. The weekends are the worst - big f*cking hole in my life.

Any tips for continued recovery? I'm making light of it but have felt absolutely desperate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

marry her?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

saint said:


> marry her?


Wouldn't work long term I don't reckon - I see too many marriage break-ups or marraiges/relationships that appear ok on the surface but the people aren't really happy hence people having affairs. Don't think monogamy is natural either.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Been there 2 years back mate, so know exactly where your at. Been with Kelly, who you've met, for year and a half now so things can get better.

Tips for continued recovery, get your arse over to the meet thursday night and discuss what mods you can do next as you've not got to spend money on her anymore! More cash free to put into the car!

Nick


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

If you're that cut up about it make the fking commitment!

Can't be worse than kicking yourself up the backside every day for the next 10 years ...

(wouldn't normally presume to advise anyone on their relationships ... but as you're telling everyone ...)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> Been there 2 years back mate, so know exactly where your at. Been with Kelly, who you've met, for year and a half now so things can get better.
> 
> Tips for continued recovery, get your arse over to the meet thursday night and discuss what mods you can do next as you've not got to spend money on her anymore! More cash free to put into the car!
> 
> Nick


You're quite right mate - will almost certainly be there on Thursday


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> If you're that cut up about it make the fking commitment!
> 
> Can't be worse than kicking yourself up the backside every day for the next 10 years ...
> 
> (wouldn't normally presume to advise anyone on their relationships ... but as you're telling everyone ...)


Tried that when we eventually split but as she (quite rightly) said, I should have done that months ago rather than being forced into it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't see the need to marry these days anyway.... :? Unless you really must.

Been with same person for the last 16 years - perpetually get asked when we are getting married etc etc...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Go out and find a new girl...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

dj c225 said:


> Go out and find a new girl...


Sound advice


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Clean the car
Mod the car
Buy lots of porn
Buy a big fook off telly
Pull another one
Come to Gaydon

In fact, apart from 'pull another one' thats pretty much my life, hmm..........damn!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Porn and pulling another one usually go er .. hand in hand.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Clean the car
> Mod the car
> Buy lots of porn
> Buy a big fook off telly
> ...


I've just cleaned the car and am going to get a blueflame and one-click so I'm well on the way


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Go out and find a new girl...
> ...


With a nice sister who likes to share. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


 

Well, if I _had_ to...

Nick


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just go and shag every dirty rotter you can find....Works for me :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Just go and shag every dirty rotter you can find....Works for me :wink:


I wonder how many fatherless kids with your DNA are around the UK these days.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just go and shag every dirty rotter you can find....Works for me :wink:
> ...


Ive always wondered if the myth of women paying for cab rides in 'kind' is true?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Thats a myth. I've met plenty of girls through my job. But not once have i been offered payment in kind. Any cab driver that reckons he has is very probably lying. I will say it probably has happened but not as much as some cabbies make out.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Thats my change of career scuppered then although I have a feeling your clientelle aint pissed up chavs coming home from town at 3am on a Sunday morning....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Yes they are...Most people are ok. But be also pick up the dregs of society.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A lot of girls get rapped by unlisenced taxis. The police is chasing them but can't be everywhere.

I had girls flashing their knickers to me for a free ride in the TT. Not bad eh? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> A lot of girls get rapped by unlisenced taxis. The police is chasing them but can't be everywhere.
> 
> I had girls flashing their knickers to me for a free ride in the TT. Not bad eh? :wink:


Yeah ok :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> A lot of girls get rapped by unlisenced taxis. The police is chasing them but can't be everywhere.
> 
> I had girls flashing their knickers to me for a free ride in the TT. Not bad eh? :wink:


What do they do, sing the latest Eminem or Fiddy Cent to em? Nightmare getting rapped, I would rather be raped than have some cabby rapping bloody Eminem at me while im trying to eat my Kebab and focus on the dashboard! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of girls get rapped by unlisenced taxis. The police is chasing them but can't be everywhere.
> ...


To which sentence the rolling of the eyes please?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Girls flashing 'you' their knickers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

He meant to say BLOOMERS.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> He meant to say BLOOMERS.


 :lol: Nice pair of belly warmers :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Honestly, it happened to me once in Ipswich.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


They must be bending over at this very moment, because i can certainly smell something and it aint sweet.


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

I can believe it, drive through any town centre at the right time on a friday/saturday evening and they will do anything for a bit of attention.

vlastan - it was good talking to you today, shame I won't be around for the southern meet!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

markda said:


> I can believe it, drive through any town centre at the right time on a friday/saturday evening and they will do anything for a bit of attention.
> 
> vlastan - it was good talking to you today, shame I won't be around for the southern meet!


You say that as if i dont do that. I'm a cab driver. I know better than most what goes on, on a Fri/Sat night.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> I had girls flashing their knickers to me for a free ride in the TT. Not bad eh?


For a free ride hey! and if they don't flash them what do you charge them, a packet of Swizzels and a Curly Wurly?


----------

